# Am I just being to sensitive?



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Back story:

Kya is 12. When I got her she was emaciated almost to the point of death, she was 4 months old and weighed 12lbs. She also had some immune issues and when we spayed her the vet said her organs were underdeveloped and small. I was told by a couple vets that I would be lucky if she lived to 5 years. I knew it going in and spent most of her first year trying to find a food that wouldn't give her diarrhea. For the first 8 months she pretty much wanted nothing to do with humans but was very much part of my pack and I was fine with that. At about a year the velcro nature kicked in and she has been my shadow ever since. 

We have gone thru years of food trials, alternative medications, holistic medicine, therapy, and some weird voodoo treatments (kidding) to try and make her a happy and healthy dog. She has always been active up until about 11 when she started really slowing down. I put her on RAW and she's been active and happy since. Besides a few outbreaks medically she's been doing well the last few years. 

Last week she started having some incontenince issues. I took a urine sample to the vet to rule out a UTI which she has had in the past. It came back normal which I was pretty sure it would. She only leaks when she is in a deep sleep and I have had a diaper on her (which she does not mind at all) for the last week while we are at work. The vet has ordered medication to try for her and it should be in today. 

Now on to my issue. My husband who was not exactly an animal person when we met has now been with me thru the euthanasia of my horse and one of my dogs. I know Kya is old but if any of you have seen the video I posted last week she is far from being "old". Yesterday he says to me "well if the medication doesn't cure this we need to think about making that decision because we can't be spending money on dog diapers". I was livid. For one I have 2 of the diaper liners that are washable and buy generic pads to put in them. She uses one a day and when the meds kick in I'm guessing we can get rid of the diaper. I know I'm super sensitive about this dog but I think that was taking it to far to soon. Then this morning my father in law came to talk to me about Kya's "problem" and that I shouldn't put my dog thru that. 

So am I being sensitive because this is my baby whom I've been thru so much with or are they just being jerks? Or both? I have had the dog for 12 years and the husband for 5 and I don't know if he realizes just how much this dog means to me. She is not in pain, the diaper does not bother her and I keep reminding him he will be old some day. 

Or maybe I just needed to vent. I could understand somewhat if she was having accidents all over but she is just leaking a bit and the diaper contains it. 

Anyway thanks for listening.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Don't Worry*

He'll come around.

Peace be with you and Kya.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sensitive. If my husband had something like that I'd be devastated. 

Have you tried explaining to him the way you've explained to us? It seems you've got the diaper situation under control cost wise as well as doggie comfort wise.

I haven't seen your video but from the sound of it, if her life is otherwise active and comfortable, I personally don't think incontinence should be a deal breaker.

I wish you all the best hon. Hang in there!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would be livid as well. Incontinence, unless caused by a major medical issue is workable and no reason to put an animal down. And the FIL should maybe mind his own business...he'll be old someday too.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Maybe, just maybe he was trying to prepare you. For me it's the other way around, I have had to convince my husband that it was the right thing to do for 4 beloved pets.Sometimes things don't come out the way they are intended to. 
I would be mad at my husband for saying something like that specially if he really knew how much the pet meant to me. Obviously you are the one who is caring for her and as long as you feel comfortable with the situatation and you can handle it, ignor what he said.
I occassionally have to ignor what my husband says, hang in there.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

You are absolutely right! Ditto is incontinent. It started only when she was sleeping and progressed to being just whenever she was relaxed or really excited. It progressed FAST. Honestly, I would never euthanize a dog for that! They aren't in pain, it is just an inconvenience for us as owners. Is the vet getting you proin? That is what Ditto is on and it works GREAT. It is chewable and easy to give. No big deal. I really don't know why he would say he cant spend money on diapers, because he will be spending money on the medication?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the drug Banshee was on was DES? You would have to check if that is the one used for that. It did work!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance guys. I know that I am sensitive about this dog because I have put so much into keeping her happy and healthy despite everything being against her living a long, happy life, but this is such a small inconvience (really isn't one at all) that I could not believe he even thought that. 

They are trying her on Proin for now but the vet I run with also suggested DES if that doesn't work.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Casually ask DH AND FIL how they would like to be PTS when they reach that age and start having problems with incontinence.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Twyla said:


> Casually ask DH AND FIL how they would like to be PTS when they reach that age and start having problems with incontinence.



We need a like button! :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

That is the main reason why I would never be with someone who wasn't an animal person but I think you have every right to be upset! It was a really insensitive thing to say and I'm sorry he said that to you. 

Our Gypsy girl who is sadly no longer with us also had this problem and the medication fixed it right up, she never needed diapers on it so hopefully it will work out the same way for your beautiful pup!


----------

